# Dexsteel?



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Any clue what this stuff is?

Was sharpening a dozen Dexter V-Lo chefs knives with the sani-safe handles, sharpening was okay for stainless and not terrible to deburr, profile had a decent flat spot and blade height. Thought that if the edge holding was comparable to Victorinox it could be another recommended buy in that similar price range.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

It's proprietary, you won't find any information on it. I couldn't find published hardness, composition, nothing. 

FWIW it is the same steel used in the cheapo dexter sani safe white plastic handle knives too. I always thought it was roughly equivalent to victorinox, maybe a little softer. It's industry standard for boning knives. Butchers I know steel their knives A LOT with diminishing returns.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks Millions. I dug around and found one Chowhound thread on it with some speculations to the traits of the steel, but not much more than that.

Guess I'll see how they've held up the next time I'm back to sharpen...


----------

